# Ornamental Taiwanese Bird Cage



## Timmeh103 (Feb 2, 2013)

So I picked up a wooden hand carved birdcage the other day, struggling to find any info on it? Just wondering if anyone has seen/knows anything about them? It's slightly awesome  ohhhhh and how much would you pay for it at a garage sale? For curiosity sake


----------



## thals (Feb 3, 2013)

Love stuff like this! Judging from some on ebay, they seem to be worth quite a lot (google "LARGE-HAND-CARVED-WOOD-VICTORIAN-BIRD-CAGE-HOUSE" and check the ebay links)


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 3, 2013)

O M G Best ornamental cage I have ever seen. That's incredible!!! Thanks for sharing. Oh and what would I pay? Serioulsy if I knew for certain it was a legit piece hand carved etc, prolly about $500 not knowing what wood it's made from, and having a closer look just going on pictures.... Then maybe more


----------



## geckodan (Feb 3, 2013)

They range in price depending on quality. The woodwork looks good and the wires only have a few bends in them - $300+ is a fair price for an asian built one. The german and russian ones can fetch $3500.
Let me know when you get bored with it as my wife is chasing one.


----------



## Timmeh103 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, iv never really been interested in this kinda stuff, but I fell in love with this so I had to have it. And I won't tell you how much I paid, but I basically robbed the man


----------



## Burnerism (Feb 3, 2013)

That's look awesome as and by the sound of it a bargain too!! Good on ya


----------



## PieBald (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks like tha building in India the taj mahal or something.


----------

